# new red and blue



## Steven (Jun 5, 2006)

not a freshly molted one,... no saturation or hue adjustment in Photoshop,...
this little fellow is truely this colorfull !
in real life, he's even more blue/cyan :drool:  
(BL 7cm, no idea if it's adult or not,
don't know what spec. or maybe juvie mirabilis/afer ?)


----------



## Steven (Jun 5, 2006)

ow yeah,... also got these in :razz:


----------



## fangsalot (Jun 5, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> not a freshly molted one,... no saturation or hue adjustment in Photoshop,...
> this little fellow is truely this colorfull !
> in real life, he's even more blue/cyan :drool:
> (BL 7cm, no idea if it's adult or not,
> don't know what spec. or maybe juvie mirabilis/afer ?)


OMG!! somebody please tell me the sp. pleaase,,gotta have one,,or two....or three..


----------



## diKe (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice centipedes and pictures Steven


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh :drool:


----------



## MacCleod (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice :worship:


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 5, 2006)

fangsalot said:
			
		

> OMG!! somebody please tell me the sp. pleaase,,gotta have one,,or two....or three..


Read the first post again...


----------



## Blackrose (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello Steven

Did you get that blue one from Israel?
There is a S. cingulata in Israel that looks 100% like the one on your pics!

Greets
         Andi


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 5, 2006)

crazy steven.


----------



## Steven (Jun 5, 2006)

Blackrose said:
			
		

> There is a S. cingulata in Israel that looks 100% like the one on your pics!


which picture do you mean ?
and which one do you think is a cingulata ?

not all pedes are from Israël, but the blue one is indeed from the desert


----------



## Kemal (Jun 5, 2006)

Steven, you promissed not to post that pic! ^^ Way to hard to see that beauty while having just two ordinary Mau Chau's...  

regards :worship: 

Kemal


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thats the most gorgeous centipede I've EVER SEEN :drool::drool::drool: !!!!!!


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 5, 2006)

Incredible pics, Steven!!!! Can you please ID the centipedes though? 

 phil.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 5, 2006)

Whats this one? How big does it get?


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 5, 2006)

True Blue? From Tanz, just guessing from past post.


----------



## fatbloke (Jun 5, 2006)

stunning looking pedes


john


----------



## NrthCstInverts (Jun 5, 2006)

Man that is the most..........  oh heck i dont even know how to describe how amazingly beautiful that is.....


----------



## Blackrose (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi

@Steven
I meant the blue/red one on the first pic! This one is a cingulata from Israel!
They look very similar to S. mirabilis (S. spec. neon blue leg) from Tansania.

@Tleilaxu
The black pede with the blue legs should be a S. dalmatica from Serbia or Montenegro, or perhaps a Ethmostigmus spec. Kenia!

Greets
         Andi


----------



## Steven (Jun 6, 2006)

Andi,
could you also tell me why it's a cingulata ?
doesn't the prefemur of the ultimate legs look rather thin ?


some question on the Sc.dalmatica/Ethostigmus
:razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## Blackrose (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello Steven

The guy that I get my pedes from (the guy you also know) told me that it is a cingulata!
If you say it is no cingulata than I believe you. So it is S. spec. blue Israel now!

Isn`t the black/blue one no S. dalmatica or E. spec. Kenia?
What is it than?

Greets
         Andi


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jun 6, 2006)

just curious Steven, what's the TOTTAL count of ur pedes?


----------



## Steven (Jun 6, 2006)

Blackrose said:
			
		

> Hello Steven
> The guy that I get my pedes from (the guy you also know) told me that it is a cingulata! If you say it is no cingulata than I believe you. So it is S. spec. blue Israel now!


no need to believe me,... i honestly have no idea what it is.


			
				Blackrose said:
			
		

> Isn`t the black/blue one no S. dalmatica or E. spec. Kenia?
> What is it than?


it came with a group of Sc.dalmatica,... but this one seems kinda strange,... so i haven't "labelled" it yet  
actually all pictures above are not clear to me (only the last yellow,orange one, i say it's 90% a Sc.canidens)



			
				Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> just curious Steven, what's the TOTTAL count of ur pedes?


no idea  :razz:


----------



## Kemal (Jun 6, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> no idea  :razz:


Give it a try...


----------



## Steven (Jun 6, 2006)

Kemal said:
			
		

> Give it a try...


mmm, i'm not at home right now  :razz: 
but somewhere around 50 i guess


----------



## fatbloke (Jun 6, 2006)

Steven
i take it thats species and not total pedes 
john


----------



## Steven (Jun 6, 2006)

fatbloke said:
			
		

> Steven
> i take it thats species and not total pedes
> john


sorry to disappoint you John :razz: 

i need to make an update on my stocklist but i don't think i have much more then that,... been focusing on Middeterean spec. lately and those aren't that many (different colorforms,.. now that's another story    )


----------



## fatbloke (Jun 6, 2006)

Steven

you could never disappoint me with your collection of pedes the coloration of some of them are stunning but when i had pedes i could never find anything that colourful even when i go to shows i still look at the pedes but they are only the ommon ones nothing unusual

john


----------



## Drake Dracoli (Jun 8, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> not a freshly molted one,... no saturation or hue adjustment in Photoshop,...
> this little fellow is truely this colorfull !
> in real life, he's even more blue/cyan :drool:
> (BL 7cm, no idea if it's adult or not,
> don't know what spec. or maybe juvie mirabilis/afer ?)


Beautiful.


----------

